# carter old stock



## chinacats (Jun 6, 2012)

Just read the recent newsletter from Carter and turns out that he is having a sale starting tomorrow thru the 11th. You will need the newsletter for details, but I guess he really is trying to clear out the ao super to make way for the white 1. Any opinions on the steel change...thought blue super was pretty good stuff...I've not used white 1. Like to get one of his nakiri's though not sure whether to wait for the white or get the blue super while it is still around. 

Cheers


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 6, 2012)

I got the same email. Does anyone know if "S" in the SKU# is shiro or is shiro "W", making blue Super "S"? I see a few things I want, like the honyaki honesuki and those sujihiki at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 6, 2012)

White is W and blue super is S.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 6, 2012)

ENABLERS!!!!


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 6, 2012)

I much prefer the way Carter does blue. His white is meh.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 6, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> I much prefer the way Carter does blue. His white is meh.



thanks!


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 6, 2012)

I like then both, but his blue is, imo, one of the best all-round steel that Ive used.


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 6, 2012)

someone send me a newsletter, I'm on the mailing list, but no letter.


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 7, 2012)

PM your email and I'll send it over to you


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 7, 2012)

It's alright I got it. Thank you. son


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 7, 2012)

jm2hill said:


> PM your email and I'll send it over to you



Can I get a slice of this pie too?


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 7, 2012)

GAH! Someone buy this please:
http://www.cartercutlery.com/japane...nternational-pro-nakiri-stabilized-olive-wood

$800 is a bit of a large pill to swallow, but with the sale it would be $600 with free shipping.


----------



## obtuse (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't see sale prices


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 7, 2012)

You have to enter in the coupon code BLADE12 at checkout to get the 25% off and then select 'Will Pick up' for shipping to get free shipping.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 7, 2012)

anybody having trouble entering coupon info?


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 7, 2012)

chinacats said:


> anybody having trouble entering coupon info?



It just became active (12 eastern).


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 7, 2012)

not working for me say's invalid or expired


----------



## chinacats (Jun 7, 2012)

Think it is working now...scored a nakiri...first carter and I am stoked!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 7, 2012)

chinacats said:


> Think it is working now...scored a nakiri...first carter and I am stoked!



Ditto on both points! :moonwalk:


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 7, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> It's alright I got it. Thank you. son



Jason, got me covered


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 7, 2012)

If youre having problems, just call and talk to Jason. He's always been very helpful. -Especially if youre trying to decide between a couple knives: its helpful to have someone who is actually holding the knife describe it to you. 

Im glad that this sale is giving people the chance to become Carter owners. 
FWIW, I think that the "basic" SFGW or whatever the stainless clad line w/ simple 2 rivet black western handle is called is one of the best values in the hand-forged knife world. -all performance; no glitz. 
I got one for free and was originally thinking id sell or give it away, but its still on my knife rack and id probably sell my high-grade first.


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 7, 2012)

Justin0505 said:


> If youre having problems, just call and talk to Jason. He's always been very helpful. -Especially if youre trying to decide between a couple knives: its helpful to have someone who is actually holding the knife describe it to you.
> 
> Im glad that this sale is giving people the chance to become Carter owners.
> FWIW, I think that the "basic" SFGW or whatever the stainless clad line w/ simple 2 rivet black western handle is called is one of the best values in the hand-forged knife world. -all performance; no glitz.
> I got one for free and was originally thinking id sell or give it away, but its still on my knife rack and id probably sell my high-grade first.



+1. I paid something like 125 for a 6 sun funayuki and it cuts just as well as anything else I own.


----------



## clayton (Jun 7, 2012)

jm2hill said:


> +1. I paid something like 125 for a 6 sun funayuki and it cuts just as well as anything else I own.



+2 

Had a Carter high grade funy in W and sold it. My 6 sun SFGZ riveted handle AS cuts just as well and I find that pedestrian black handle amazingly comfortable. I much prefer it to the high grade I had.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, i really like the plain black handles... they remind me of work shoes: not pretty, but comphy and durable.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I'm going to have to include my love for the SFGZ too. It's just a plain ole piece of cutlery that works. It's easy to get screaming sharp and stays sharp long enough for home use.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 7, 2012)

So I broke down and bought a 4.3 sun funayuki. Who needs cable for a mo.?


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 8, 2012)

Havnt had cable for 7 years, but I have a lot of knives. -I havent missed the cable.


----------



## mhlee (Jun 8, 2012)

Likewise. I bought a 5.4 sun SFGZ WS funayuki for my ex-gf. I wish I had put the money I spent for her knife toward buying one for myself. Great cutting knife and, surprisingly, kept a good edge for quite a while.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, my Carter Nakiri is shipping today and now for the painful waiting process. Question, since only the two rivet handle was available that is what I ordered. How difficult would conversion to a wa-handle be? Has anyone done this on one of these Carters? Am I crazy for wanting to do this?


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 12, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> Well, my Carter Nakiri is shipping today and now for the painful waiting process. Question, since only the two rivet handle was available that is what I ordered. How difficult would conversion to a wa-handle be? Has anyone done this on one of these Carters? Am I crazy for wanting to do this?



I thought the same thing when I ordered my first one. And I'm sure that the handle wizards on here could do it, but once I had it in my hands and started using it, I decided that I really like it and it's beautiful in it's own way. At this point I'd have a hard time killing something that's served so well / has no flaw other than being simple and utilitarian.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 12, 2012)

Roger that Justin, thanks for the insight. I have a feeling you are 100% right as I have not heard anything bad about his black two rivet handles. Not to mention the rehandle/wa-conversion would cost more than the knife irate1: .


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, s.p I'm in the same boat as you on a rehandle. I bought a rh funayuki last year and I want to get it upgraded.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 12, 2012)

Me too, but I am going to just upgrade the scales---some curly koa ought to set it off nicely!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 14, 2012)

Just received my Nakiri and I have to say that this hunk of steel cuts like the dickens! Pictures when I get some more time...


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine has been sitting in Denver all day. Should be here tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 14, 2012)

First chance to cut with my new nakiri...thin and fairly sharp oob...just chopped some onion and potato's and fairly impressed. Website said 50mm tall though and mine measures 46, curious if I got the right knife or they just avg the height. Happy either way, just curious if others had the same experience...will weigh later to see if this is same as it was listed.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 14, 2012)

chinacats said:


> First chance to cut with my new nakiri...thin and fairly sharp oob...just chopped some onion and potato's and fairly impressed. Website said 50mm tall though and mine measures 46, curious if I got the right knife or they just avg the height. Happy either way, just curious if others had the same experience...will weigh later to see if this is same as it was listed.



If you look at all of the descriptions for every knife, sometimes they get them mixed up. One thing is for sure, if you're not happy, they'll take care of you and make it right.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 14, 2012)

99Limited said:


> If you look at all of the descriptions for every knife, sometimes they get them mixed up. One thing is for sure, if you're not happy, they'll take care of you and make it right.



I am very happy!! It does make me laugh at the time spent figuring out which dimensions would be best. As it turns out, it feels just right. Also, glad to know they would deal with a simple non-issue if I felt it important :knife:


----------



## Cipcich (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought what was probably the last of Carter's S utility knives, a 4.5 sun (5.25") Wabacho, primarily to use for re-handling practice. Ever since I was a kid I've had a soft spot for the runt of the litter, and I already have a similar 4-inch Nakiri which my wife absolutlley loves. 
Now that I have the knife, I can't help but remark, "What a nice knife!". It's sitting next to me now, sharp as hell out of the box, even after having been used to make my modest dinner. It really doesn't need a new handle, but I have a stack of wood from that guy in Oregon.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 15, 2012)

For my first Carter I am Impressed. I am amazed with the edge, and prob. wont use it until I can achieve the same.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 15, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> For my first Carter I am Impressed. I am amazed with the edge, and prob. wont use it until I can achieve the same.



These knives are meant to be used so do it!


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 15, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> These knives are meant to be used so do it!


+1

The best way to get over your fear of losing a really sharp edge and learning to sharpen is just to use the knife and force yourself to learn.

One of the really great things about well tempered carbon edges like Carters is that they are very easy to maintain. If you have a leather or even balsa strop loaded with fine abrasive (like diamond spray) you can maintain the "OTB" edge on that Carter for a looooong time. Many months if just in home use. 

When it's past the point of stropping, sharpening is also very easy. Good carbon steel makes you feel like a hero. I learned to sharpen on some really difficult PM stainless initially using a crappy combo stone. I got pretty good, but it was a battle. Then, I tried a good carbon knife on a decent stone and was like "WOAH!!! I'm the best sharpener ever!!!!" It felt like I was playing a video game with all the cheat codes turned on... except more satisfying. 

Also know that it is very difficult/ almost impossible to "ruin" a knife as long as you take it slow and pay attention. Even if you somehow manage to get it screwed up past what you can fix or people on here can advise you on based on photo/video, you can send it back to Carter or to any of the master sharpeners on here (Dave, Jon, Eamon) and they will make it better than new.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh I planed on using it. I just wanted a marker to what I need to reach. I did use it at work today, and showed it off too. 

I went and watched some of his vid's after I posted that. I have a 4k stone and he uses a 6k. Not sure if there is a big jump in "sharpness", but that may just be a small key and a little less time with some stropping. 

I did end up with a very close edge on my Tanaka petty with more stropping.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 16, 2012)

I may be jumping the gun but not only do I like the cutting performance of my new Carter, but there's something about the look of the blade (Carter's finish) that makes me really appreciate what this guy is doing. Maybe I was just given a taste of the Carter Koolaid but now I see why so many of you have at least one of his knives. If this feeling keeps up I will be for sure ordering a 240mm Funiyaki.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 16, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> I may be jumping the gun but not only do I like the cutting performance of my new Carter, but there's something about the look of the blade (Carter's finish) that makes me really appreciate what this guy is doing. Maybe I was just given a taste of the Carter Koolaid but now I see why so many of you have at least one of his knives. If this feeling keeps up I will be for sure ordering a 240mm Funiyaki.


+1


----------



## Gravy Power (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't tell you how much I love my Carter. Granted I'm a noob and the only other experience I have is on some Shun's and my school issure Mercer's (suck so bad). Waiting for Stefan to rehandle it, and it will be my first ever "real" knife. Will never sell it.


----------



## obtuse (Jun 16, 2012)

I got my first carter a month or so ago. Now I can't imagine why I didn't get one sooner.


----------



## rhygin (Jun 16, 2012)

Indeed. It's no mistake that Carter won a sharpening contest on the old forum. And I think everybody here knows the referee. (I know, that's not the final word, but it means something). Even if all the knives don't come with that edge, there's no denying that he knows what he is doing. The Carter's might not have the longest lasting edges, but they are wonderful in about every other way.



Crothcipt said:


> Oh I planed on using it. I just wanted a marker to what I need to reach. I did use it at work today, and showed it off too.
> 
> I went and watched some of his vid's after I posted that. I have a 4k stone and he uses a 6k. Not sure if there is a big jump in "sharpness", but that may just be a small key and a little less time with some stropping.
> 
> I did end up with a very close edge on my Tanaka petty with more stropping.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 16, 2012)

I think I like Kool-Aid:biggrin:


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 16, 2012)

rhygin said:


> Indeed. It's no mistake that Carter won a sharpening contest on the old forum. And I think everybody here knows the referee. (I know, that's not the final word, but it means something). Even if all the knives don't come with that edge, there's no denying that he knows what he is doing. The Carter's might not have the longest lasting edges, but they are wonderful in about every other way.



Didn't the knife sharpened by Carter have a wire edge, iirc?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 16, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Didn't the knife sharpened by Carter have a wire edge, iirc?



It did.


----------



## obtuse (Jun 16, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Didn't the knife sharpened by Carter have a wire edge, iirc?



I think every knife did.


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 16, 2012)

obtuse said:


> I think every knife did.



Except Jon's. I think.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 24, 2012)

I just wanted to post an update and some pics of my first Carter. I am still amazed at how nice of a cutter this nakiri is and I have to admit that the fit and finish has surprised me compared to what I have read in the past.






By chicagopete at 2012-06-24





By chicagopete at 2012-06-24





By chicagopete at 2012-06-24

This blade has already shaved a thin layer off of my index finger when I carelessly wiped some excess green pepper that was sticking to the blade. :viking:


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Sexy pics, TY.


----------



## add (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Pete!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 24, 2012)

Ya my carter bit me a few times too. I gave it to a coworker to look at, and he almost got bit too. Excellent pics. So many maker so little money.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Pete! Always cool to see a new knife find a good home! What where you shooting with?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad you're enjoying it Pete. I am tempted to pick one up myself.

Great photos as well.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 25, 2012)

Justin0505 said:


> Nice Pete! Always cool to see a new knife find a good home! What where you shooting with?



Canon T3i and stock lens.


----------

